# The Supreme Lord



## Sardara123 (Feb 14, 2008)

The Supreme Lord:

In Gurbani Guru Ji tells us about our Lord and Master. The following is from SGGS JI Ang # 1082/1083.  Everything is attached to Him and only Him- All is He Himself.



mwrU mhlw 5 ]
Acuq pwrbRhm prmysur AMqrjwmI ]
mDusUdn dwmodr suAwmI ]
irKIkys govrDn DwrI murlI mnohr hir rMgw ]1]
mohn mwDv ik®s~ murwry ]
jgdIsur hir jIau Asur sMGwry ]
jgjIvn AibnwsI Twkur Gt Gt vwsI hY sMgw ]2]
DrxIDr eIs nrisMG nwrwiex ]
dwVw AgRy ipRQim Drwiex ]
bwvn rUpu kIAw quDu krqy sB hI syqI hY cMgw ]3]
sRI rwmcMd ijsu rUpu n ryiKAw ]
bnvwlI ck®pwix dris AnUipAw ]
shs nyqR mUriq hY shsw ieku dwqw sB hY mMgw ]4]
Bgiq vClu AnwQh nwQy ]
gopI nwQu sgl hY swQy ]
bwsudyv inrMjn dwqy brin n swkau gux AMgw ]5]
mukMd mnohr lKmI nwrwiex ]
dRopqI ljw invwir auDwrx ]
kmlwkMq krih kMqUhl And ibnodI inhsMgw ]6]
AmoG drsn AwjUnI sMBau ]
Akwl mUriq ijsu kdy nwhI Kau ]
AibnwsI Aibgq Agocr sBu ikCu quJ hI hY lgw ]7]
sRIrMg bYkuMT ky vwsI ]
mCu kCu kUrmu AwigAw AauqrwsI ]
kysv clq krih inrwly kIqw loVih so hoiegw ]8]
inrwhwrI inrvYru smwieAw ]
Dwir Kylu cqurBuju khwieAw ]
swvl suMdr rUp bxwvih byxu sunq sB mohYgw ]9]
bnmwlw ibBUKn kml nYn ]
suMdr kuMfl mukt bYn ]
sMK ck® gdw hY DwrI mhw swrQI sqsMgw ]10]
pIq pIqMbr iqRBvx DxI ]
jgMnwQu gopwlu muiK BxI ]
swirMgDr Bgvwn bITulw mY gxq n AwvY srbMgw ]11]
inhkMtku inhkyvlu khIAY ]
DnµjY jil Qil hY mhIAY ]
imrq lok pieAwl smIpq AsiQr Qwnu ijsu hY ABgw ]12]
piqq pwvn duK BY BMjnu ]
AhMkwr invwrxu hY Bv KMfnu ]
BgqI qoiKq dIn ik®pwlw guxy n ikq hI hY iBgw ]13]
inrMkwru ACl Afolo ]
joiq srUpI sBu jgu maulo ]
so imlY ijsu Awip imlwey Awphu koie n pwvYgw ]14]
Awpy gopI Awpy kwnw ]
Awpy gaU crwvY bwnw ]
Awip aupwvih Awip Kpwvih quDu lypu nhI ieku iqlu rMgw ]15]
eyk jIh gux kvn bKwnY ]
shs PnI syK AMqu n jwnY ]
nvqn nwm jpY idnu rwqI ieku guxu nwhI pRB kih sMgw ]16]
Et ghI jgq ipq srxwieAw ]
BY BieAwnk jmdUq duqr hY mwieAw ]
hohu ik®pwl ieCw kir rwKhu swD sMqn kY sMig sMgw ]17]
idRsitmwn hY sgl imQynw ]
ieku mwgau dwnu goibd sMq rynw ]
msqik lwie prm pdu pwvau ijsu pRwpiq so pwvYgw ]18]
ijn kau ik®pw krI suKdwqy ]
iqn swDU crx lY irdY prwqy ]
sgl nwm inDwnu iqn pwieAw Anhd sbd min vwjMgw ]19]
ikrqm nwm kQy qyry ijhbw ]
siq nwmu qyrw prw pUrblw ]
khu nwnk Bgq pey srxweI dyhu drsu min rMgu lgw ]20]
qyrI giq imiq qUhY jwxih ]
qU Awpy kQih qY Awip vKwxih ]
nwnk dwsu dwsn ko krIAhu hir BwvY dwsw rwKu sMgw ]21]2]11]



Maaroo, Fifth Mehl:
The Supreme Lord God is imperishable, the Transcendent Lord, the Inner-knower, the Searcher of hearts.
He is the Slayer of demons, our Supreme Lord and Master.
The Supreme Rishi, the Master of the sensory organs, the uplifter of mountains, the joyful Lord playing His enticing flute. ||1||
The Enticer of Hearts, the Lord of wealth, Krishna, the Enemy of ego.
The Lord of the Universe, the Dear Lord, the Destroyer of demons.
The Life of the World, our eternal and ever-stable Lord and Master dwells within each and every heart, and is always with us. ||2||
The Support of the Earth, the man-lion, the Supreme Lord God.
The Protector who tears apart demons with His teeth, the Upholder of the earth.
O Creator, You assumed the form of the pygmy to humble the demons; You are the Lord God of all. ||3||
You are the Great Raam Chand, who has no form or feature.
Adorned with flowers, holding the chakra in Your hand, Your form is incomparably beautiful.
You have thousands of eyes, and thousands of forms. You alone are the Giver, and all are beggars of You. ||4||
You are the Lover of Your devotees, the Master of the masterless.
The Lord and Master of the milk-maids, You are the companion of all.
O Lord, Immacuate Great Giver, I cannot describe even an iota of Your Glorious Virtues. ||5||
Liberator, Enticing Lord, Lord of Lakshmi, Supreme Lord God.
Savior of Dropadi's honor.
Lord of Maya, miracle-worker, absorbed in delightful play, unattached. ||6||
The Blessed Vision of His Darshan is fruitful and rewarding; He is not born, He is self-existent.
His form is undying; it is never destroyed.
O imperishable, eternal, unfathomable Lord, everything is attached to You. ||7||
The Lover of greatness, who dwells in heaven.
By the Pleasure of His Will, He took incarnation as the great fish and the tortoise.
The Lord of beauteous hair, the Worker of miraculous deeds, whatever He wishes, comes to pass. ||8||
He is beyond need of any sustenance, free of hate and all-pervading.
He has staged His play; He is called the four-armed Lord.
He assumed the beautiful form of the blue-skinned Krishna; hearing His flute, all are fascinated and enticed. ||9||
He is adorned with garlands of flowers, with lotus eyes.
His ear-rings, crown and flute are so beautiful.
He carries the conch, the chakra and the war club; He is the Great Charioteer, who stays with His Saints. ||10||
The Lord of yellow robes, the Master of the three worlds.
The Lord of the Universe, the Lord of the world; with my mouth, I chant His Name.
The Archer who draws the bow, the Beloved Lord God; I cannot count all His limbs. ||11||
He is said to be free of anguish, and absolutely immaculate.
The Lord of prosperity, pervading the water, the land and the sky.
He is near this world and the nether regions of the underworld; His Place is permanent, ever-stable and imperishable. ||12||
The Purifier of sinners, the Destroyer of pain and fear.
The Eliminator of egotism, the Eradicator of coming and going.
He is pleased with devotional worship, and merciful to the meek; He cannot be appeased by any other qualities. ||13||
The Formless Lord is undeceivable and unchanging.
He is the Embodiment of Light; through Him, the whole world blossoms forth.
He alone unites with Him, whom He unites with Himself. No one can attain the Lord by himself. ||14||
He Himself is the milk-maid, and He Himself is Krishna.
He Himself grazes the cows in the forest.
You Yourself create, and You Yourself destroy. Not even a particle of filth attaches to You. ||15||
Which of Your Glorious Virtues can I chant with my one tongue?
Even the thousand-headed serpent does not know Your limit.
One may chant new names for You day and night, but even so, O God, no one can describe even one of Your Glorious Virtues. ||16||
I have grasped the Support, and entered the Sanctuary of the Lord, the Father of the world.
The Messenger of Death is terrifying and horrendous, and sea of Maya is impassable.
Please be merciful, Lord, and save me, if it is Your Will; please lead me to join with the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. ||17||
All that is seen is an illusion.
I beg for this one gift, for the dust of the feet of the Saints, O Lord of the Universe.
Applying it to my forehead, I obtain the supreme status; he alone obtains it, unto whom You give it. ||18||
Those, unto whom the Lord, the Giver of peace, grants His Mercy,
grasp the feet of the Holy, and weave them into their hearts.
They obtain all the wealth of the Naam, the Name of the Lord; the unstruck sound current of the Shabad vibrates and resounds within their minds. ||19||
With my tongue I chant the Names given to You.
Sat Naam is Your perfect, primal Name.
Says Nanak, Your devotees have entered Your Sanctuary. Please bestow the Blessed Vision of Your Darshan; their minds are filled with love for You. ||20||
You alone know Your state and extent.
You Yourself speak, and You Yourself describe it.
Please make Nanak the slave of Your slaves, O Lord; as it pleases Your Will, please keep him with Your slaves. ||21||2||11||


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 14, 2008)

The following is Gurmukhi Explanation of the above Shabad:



ArQ:- hy krqwr! qUM AibnwsI hYN, qUM pwrbRhm hYN, qUM prmysur hYN, qUM AMqrjwmI hYN [ hy suAwmI! mDusUdn qy dwmodr BI qUM hI hYN [ hy hrI! qUM hI irKIkyS govrDnDwrI qy mnohr murlI vwlw hYN [ qUM AnykW rMg-qmwSy kr irhw hYN [1[

hy hrI jIau! mohn, mwDv, ik®Sn, murwrI qUM hI hYN [ qUM hI hYN jgq dw mwlk, qUM hI hYN dYNqW dw nws krn vwlw [ hy jgjIvn! hy AibnwsI Twkur! qUM sB srIrW ivc mOjUd hYN, qUM sBnW dy nwl v`sdw hYN [2[

hy DrqI dy Awsry! hy eISÍr! qUM hI hYN nrisMG Avqwr, qUM hI hYN ivSnU ijs dw invws smuMdr ivc hY [ (vrwh Avqwr Dwr ky) DrqI ƒ AwpxIAW dwVHW au~qy cu`kx vwlw BI qUM hI hYN [ hy krqwr! (rwjw bl ƒ Clx leI) qUM hI vwmn-rUp DwirAw sI [ qUM sB jIvW dy nwl v`sdw hYN, (iPr BI qUM sB qoN) au~qm hYN [3[

hy pRBU! qUM auh sRI rwmcMdr hYN ijs dw nwh koeI rUp hY nwh ryK [ qUM hI hYN bnvwlI qy sudrSn-c`k®-DwrI [ qUM by-imswl srUp vwlw hYN [ qyry hzwrW nyqr hn, qyrIAW hzwrW mUrqIAW hn [ qUM hI iek`lw dwqw hYN, swrI dunIAw qYQoN mMgx vwlI hY [4[


hy AnwQW dy nwQ! qUM BgqI ƒ ipAwr krn vwlw hYN [ qUM hI gopIAW dw nwQ hYN [ qUM sB jIvW dy nwl rihx vwlw hYN [ hy vwsudyv! hy inrlyp dwqwr! mYN qyry AnykW gux ibAwn nhIN kr skdw [5[

hy mukqI dwqy! hy sohxy pRBU! hy l`CmI dy pqI nwrwiex! hy dRopqI ƒ bypqI qoN bcw ky aus dI ie`zq r`Kx vwly! hy l`CmI dy pqI! qUM AnykW kOqk krdw hYN [ qUM swry Awnµd mwxn vwlw hYN, qy inrlyp BI hYN [6[

hy Pl dyx qoN kdy nwh au~kx vwly drsn vwly pRBU! hy jUnW-rihq pRBU! hy Awpxy Awp qoN prkwS krn vwly pRBU! hy mOq-rihq srUp vwly! hy (Aijhy) pRBU ijs dw kdy nws nhIN ho skdw! hy AibnwsI! hy AidRSt! hy Agocr! (jgq dI) hryk SY qyry hI Awsry hY [7[
hy l`CmI dy pqI! hy bYkuMT dy rihx vwly! m`C qy k`CUkuMmw (Awidk) qyrI hI AwigAw ivc Avqwr hoieAw [ hy sohxy lµmy kysW vwly! qUM (sdw) AnoKy kOqk krdw hYN [ jo kuJ qUM krnw cwhuMdw hYN zrUr auhI huMdw hY [8[


hy pRBU! qUM AMn Kwx qoN ibnw jIaUNdw rihx vwlw hYN, qyrw iksy nwl vYr nhIN, qUM sB ivc ivAwpk hYN [ ieh jgq-Kyf rc ky (qUM hI Awpxy Awp ƒ) bRhmw AKvwieAw hY [ hy pRBU! (ik®Sn vrgy) AnykW sWvly sohxy rUp qUM bxWdw rihMdw hYN [ qyrI bMsrI suxidAW swrI isRStI mohI jWdI hY [9[

hy pRBU! swrI isRStI dI bnspqI qyry gihxy hn [ hy kOl-Pu`lW vrgIAW A`KW vwly! hy sohxy kuMflW vwly! hy mukt-DwrI! hy bMsrI vwly! hy sMK-DwrI! hy c`k®-DwrI! hy gdw-DwrI! qUM sqsMgIAW dw sB qoN v`fw rQvwhI (AwgU) hYN [10[

hy pIly bsqRW vwly! hy iqMnW BvnW dy mwlk! qUM hI swry jgq dw nwQ hYN, isRStI dw pwlxhwr hYN [ mYN (Awpxy) mUMh nwl (qyry nwm) aucwrdw hW [ hy DnuK-DwrI! hy Bgvwn! hy mwieAw dy pRBwv qoN pry rihx vwly! mYQoN qyry swry gux ibAwn nhIN ho skdy [11[

hy BweI! prmwqmw dw koeI vYrI nhIN hY, aus ƒ vwsnw-rihq AwiKAw jWdw hY auhI (swry jgq dy Dn ƒ ij`qx vwlw) DnµjY hY [ auh jl ivc hY Ql ivc hY DrqI au~qy (hr QW) hY [ mwq lok ivc, pqwl ivc (sB jIvW dy) nyVy hY [ aus dw QW sdw kwiem rihx vwlw hY, kdy tu`tx vwlw nhIN [12[

hy BweI! prmwqmw ivkwrIAW ƒ piv`qr krn vwlw hY, (jIvW dy) swry du`K swry fr dUr krn vwlw hY, AhMkwr dUr krn vwlw hY Aqy jnm mrn dw gyV nws krn vwlw hY [ hy BweI! dInW au~qy ikrpw krn vwlw pRBU BgqI nwl ^uS huMdw hY, iksy BI hor gux nwl nhIN pqIjdw [13[

hy BweI! Awkwr-rihq prmwqmw ƒ mwieAw Cl nhIN skdI, (mwieAw dy h`ilAW A`gy) auh folx vwlw nhIN hY [ auh inrw nUr hI nUr hY (aus dy nUr nwl) swrw jgq iKV irhw hY [ (aus prmwqmw ƒ auhI mnu`K (hI) iml skdw hY, ijs ƒ auh Awp imlWdw hY [ (aus dI imhr qoN ibnw inry) Awpxy au~dm nwl koeI BI mnu`K aus ƒ iml nhIN skdw [14[

hy BweI! prmwqmw Awp hI gopIAW hY, Awp hI ik®Sn hY [ pRBU Awp hI gaUAW ƒ ibMdRwbn ivc cwrdw hY [ hy pRBU! qUM Awp hI (jIvW ƒ) pYdw krdw hYN, Awp hI nws krdw hYN [ dunIAw dy rMg-qmwiSAW dw qyry auqy rqw BI Asr nhIN huMdw [15[

hy pRBU! (myrI) ie`k jIB (qyry) ikhVy ikhVy gux ibAwn kr skdI hY? hzwr PxW vwlw SySnwg (BI) (qyry guxW dw) AMq nhIN jwxdw [ auh idn rwq (qyry) nvyN nvyN nwm jpdw hY, pr, hy pRBU! auh qyrw ie`k BI gux ibAwn nhIN kr skdw [16[

hy jgq dy ipqw! mYN qyrI Et leI hY, mYN qyrI srn AwieAw hW [ jmdUq bVy frwauxy hn, bVy fr dy rhy hn [ mwieAw (iek Aijhw smuMdr hY ijs) ivcoN pwr lµGxw AOKw hY [ hy pRBU! dieAwvwn hohu, mYƒ ikrpw kr ky swD sMgiq ivc r`K [17[

hy goibMd! ieh id`sdw pswrw sB nwsvMq hY [ mYN (qyry pwsoN) iek (ieh) dwn mMgdw hW (ik mYƒ) sMq jnW dy crnW dI DUV (imly) [ (ieh DUV) mYN (Awpxy) m`Qy au~qy lw ky sB qoN au~cw Awqmk drjw hwsl krW [ ijs dy BwgW ivc qUM ijs crn-DUV dI pRwpqI ilKI hY auhI hwsl kr skdw hY [18[

hy suKW dy dyx vwly! ijnHW auqy qUM imhr krdw hYN auh gurU dy crnW ƒ Awpxy ihrdy ivc pRo lYNdy hn [ auhnW ƒ swry ^zwinAW qoN sRySt nwm-^zwnw iml jWdw hY [ auhnW dy mn ivc (mwno) iek-rs vwjy v`jx l`g pYNdy hn [19[

hy pRBU! (swfI jIvW dI) jIB qyry auh nwm aucwrdI hY jo nwm (qyry gux vyK vyK ky jIvW ny) bxwey hoey hn [ pr ‘siqnwmu’ qyrw mu`F-kdImW dw nwm hY (Bwv, qUM ‘hoNd vwlw’ hYN, qyrI ieh ‘hoNd’ jgq-rcnw qoN pihlW BI mOjUd sI) [ hy nwnk! AwK—(hy pRBU!) qyry Bgq qyrI srn pey rihMdy hn, qUM auhnW ƒ drsn dyNdw hYN, auhnW dy mn ivc Awnµd bixAw rihMdw hY [20[

hy pRBU! qUM ikho ijhw hYN qy kyfw v`fw hYN—ieh g`l qUM Awp hI jwxdw hYN [ AwpxI ‘giq imiq’ qUM d`s skdw hYN qy Awp hI ibAwn kr skdw hYN [ hy pRBU! nwnk ƒ Awpxy dwsW dw dws bxweI r`K [ qy, hy hrI! jy qyrI imhr hovy qW (nwnk ƒ) Awpxy dwsW dI sMgiq ivc r`K [21[2[11[


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 14, 2008)

Sardara ji,

Quick reply. We have been reminded by Admin of Forum Rule 2. The first paragraph of every post from now on  needs to be in English. A foreign language affects our ranking on search Engines like Google. If you would be so kind, would you reverse the order of your languages in shabads to comply? Thank you very much. 
We should all do this from now on.

Please do not take offense.


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 14, 2008)

This is a good thing.  Aman Ji also said the same for the Titles.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, AmbarDharra, he did.

I am also one of the big time offenders. So what I am going to do is just put a line or two at the beginning of a shabad to explain it. I just sent you  a pm about this. Thank you for being so understanding.


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 14, 2008)

Chech this out(1st Post) aad Ji, Will this work?


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 14, 2008)

Sardara123 ji

Yes it will. I did something similar a few minutes ago on another thread, but not as good. Keep up the good work and the good spirit. Mods will thank you because then we won't have to go through every thread and change things. It is better if members do it to preserve the spirit of your thoughts.


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 14, 2008)

Dear Members,

It would also help (where applicable) if the english translations are posted before the romanised gurmukhi fonts. 

Thank you all.

~ namjap ~


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 14, 2008)

Add Ji,

How far back you think you want it done. Give some idea.

Thanks


----------



## Admin (Feb 14, 2008)

*Dear SPN Sangat,

We would like to thank everybody for being so kind hearted and taking our requests from time to time in a very positive spirit... 

We at SPN strive to bring the best for our readers and following this practice would greatly help fellow members, with limited gurbani/punjabi grasp/background, to understand the topic in hand upfront.

Thanks again

SPN Administration.
*


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Aman Ji for providing a platform on the Internet to share Gurbani with the whole world.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so moved by this conversation. That I forgot Sardara's question. 

Oh yes! How far back to go? The directive from Admin is "from now on" and so we should all start  now doing this with all the comments of today. And then go back and fix things a little bit a time. And then the job will be done.


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 14, 2008)

good.


----------

